# New to the fish



## aafmc (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm new to the boards, new to North Dakota, and most certainly new to pike. I've read through a some of the threads on here, and done a little bit of searching on fishing up here, and I dearly miss the feel of a fish on the end of the line (or just casting for that matter). I'm from the South, so I'm not expecting to see many fish I've had dealings with, although I've read there are largemouth, sac-a-lait (crappie?), and catfish.
As such, I'm more or less in search of beginner's information.
From what I've heard, pike seem to be a good fish to start with and a fun and aggressive fish to pursue. I have limited gear at this point, to include 2 medium action casting rods (rods 6' and 6'6", reels have 10 and 12 pound test, respectively), an ultralight spinning rod with either 4 or 6 pound test (doubt it's of any use to me in this arena), some wire leader, and an assortment of spinnerbaits, spoons, and buzzbaits from home. I have a 7 and a 4 weight fly rod being sent up here. Mostly bass and bluegill poppers, and maybe some redfish flies. I'm leaving the stream trout flies back home.
I know Lake Darling is near, and Lake Sakakawea isn't too far off either. Most of my information is from limited findings in questions co-workers and a thread from several years prior: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=10181
I do not have boat access.
Any additional gear suggestions on this thread or via PM on locations, how to go about fishing these areas, gear, or general tips for fishing in the Minot area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

well i dont fish much in ND, but the midwest has some very good bass fishing along with walleye, pike, crappie etc. You are def. in the spot if you love the outdoors! Pm if you have any questions at all. Good Luck


----------

